# Help setting up budgie bath



## arybary (5 mo ago)

Hi again,
I’ve got a bath for Ari that I put at the bottom of the cage sometimes but I’ve realised that I might be able to put it onto one of the side doors’ openings instead. Unfortunately it leaves a small gap on either side - like 2cm- and I’m worried it’s possible he could somehow get himself stuck in there? Like maybe a foot or something because it’s a bit wider then the cage bars. Any suggestions on a safe way I can block the gaps on either side of the bath if this could be the case? Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you allow the Ari to have out of cage time?
If so, I would simply set the bath on the top of the cage and let him use it there -- IF that is what he chooses to do.
Otherwise, put it back on the bottom of the cage or place a washcloth on the side(s) of the bath in the open door of the cage to prevent Ari from accessing the openings.*


----------

